# What do you use to scan & "clean" your PC  for viruses/malware nowadays?



## winterwonderland (Mar 31, 2020)

Before, i used to run Malwarebytes and then Combofix, but combofix doesn't support windows 10, apparently? So... what guides you use now to clean your pc for infections, malware etc.? I have malwarebytes, but what else do i need? Thanks.


----------



## wolar (Mar 31, 2020)

Honestly, if i even think that i have something i just format. As this is my personal pc i don't mind doing it but if you are asking for work pc / alot of pcs that need to be maintained then i don't know the best solution


----------



## LFaWolf (Mar 31, 2020)

I used Eset Nodt and malwarebytes, both paid versions. Work pretty well so far.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 31, 2020)

wolar said:


> Honestly, if i even think that i have something i just format. As this is my personal pc i don't mind doing it but if you are asking for work pc / alot of pcs that need to be maintained then i don't know the best solution



Not gonna happen for me that.



LFaWolf said:


> I used Eset Nodt and malwarebytes, both paid versions. Work pretty well so far.



Ok, i will check out Eset Nodt. Never heard of it...

Yeah, seems like Malwarebytes is still being as solid as ever.


----------



## puma99dk| (Mar 31, 2020)

I use the eset online scanner, Kaspersky online, malwarebytes and their chameleon tool.

For daily I just use Windows Defender in Windows 10 and I monitor everything going in and out with glasswire.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 31, 2020)

minstreless said:


> Before, i used to run Malwarebytes and then Combofix, but combofix doesn't support windows 10, apparently? So... what guides you use now to clean your pc for infections, malware etc.? I have malwarebytes, but what else do i need? Thanks.


none.. windows defender works fine for me and done so for years. Good browsing habits also help.

I'm also setup to easily obliterate my OS.. starting off with a fresh image with all my apps installed literally takes under 30 minutes. Finding and removing some viruses can take exponentially longer.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 31, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> none.. windows defender works fine for me and done so for years. Good browsing habits also help.
> 
> I'm also setup to easily obliterate my OS.. starting off with a fresh image with all my apps installed literally takes under 30 minutes. Finding and removing some viruses can take exponentially longer.


Same but in any case it's necessary, I found malware bytes free version to be more than adequate at cleaning up 99.9% of PC's.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 31, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Same but in any case it's necessary, I found malware bytes free version to be more than adequate at cleaning up 99.9% of PC's.


That is what I put on my kids machines... works a charm!


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2020)

Im using bitdefender free after moving from avast free

So far it's pretty good


----------



## Sithaer (Mar 31, 2020)

Malwarebytes 'free' and windows defender is enough for me.


----------



## birdie (Mar 31, 2020)

1. Don't use Windows (I run Fedora 31 as my primary OS). If you wanna install Linux I have a few pieces of advice as well.

2. If you use Windows:

Make sure secure UEFI boot is enabled in BIOS - that'll be enough to exclude all kernel level (read drivers) malware
Use SysInternals Autoruns to check if anything which is _not_ signed is launched on boot - if there's anything you don't understand (google for it just in case) or remember intalling - delete it.
These two points will eliminate > 98% of malware.

What still remains: malware may hijack various associations in registry, i.e. when you're launching an .exe file Windows instead runs "malware.exe application.exe" - I'm not sure which applications check for it but MalwareBytes probably does.
To be honest I don't have any AV installed in Windows (Defender is disabled via GPO) and I've never had malware in my entire life (for over 25 years of using a PC). The last very important bits:

Test each new application you're about to install via virustotal.com
Make absolutely sure your Windows and web browser are always up to date - I've seen quite a lot of people who for instance keep on running their web browsers for weeks without restarting them. In this case automatic updates can't be installed and you're prone to malware. To be extra safe, install Firefox/Chrome beta versions as they receive security updates faster and more often than their official update channels counterparts. Oh, and learn to use uBlock Origin and NoScript (not sure if it's available for Chrome - my primary web browser has been Firefox since Netscape Navigator -> Mozilla Suite -> Phoenix -> Firefox ) - both are essential for Internet security.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 31, 2020)

birdie said:


> These two points will eliminate > 98% of malware.


Sure... but 99% of home users run windows. 

Your method sounds like so much more work than just having defender or a simple app, yikes!


----------



## KainXS (Mar 31, 2020)

I use Kaspersky Total but even when I just had the windows defender+malwarebytes I never really had a problem. Safe browsing  solves many problems when it comes to malware.


----------



## birdie (Mar 31, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Sure... but 99% of home users run windows.
> 
> Your method sounds like so much more work than just having defender or a simple app, yikes!



I've seen a ton of people with a functioning up to date AV _while still having malware_ - thank you very much. My method works. Suit yourself and I'm out of this discussion because I expect a lot of inane comments from people who barely understand how operating systems work. Some, for instance, believe that having $MY_FAVORITE_AV installed is enough to be 100% safe and secure. This is such BS it's cringeworthy.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 31, 2020)

birdie said:


> I've seen a ton of people with a functioning up to date AV _while still having malware_ - thank you very much. My method works. Suit yourself and I'm out of this discussion because I expect a lot of inane comments from people who barely understand how operating systems work. Some, for instance, believe that having $MY_FAVORITE_AV installed is enough to be 100% safe and secure. This is such a BS it's cringeworthy.


whoa horsey......whoooooaaaa...nobody said it didnt work...just that it sounds like more work than the traditional methods people are used to.


----------



## winterwonderland (Mar 31, 2020)

puma99dk| said:


> I use the eset online scanner, Kaspersky online, malwarebytes and their chameleon tool.
> 
> For daily I just use Windows Defender in Windows 10 and I monitor everything going in and out with glasswire.



I will try eset online scanner. the others i know of and use frequently, but what's their chameleon tool? 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Same but in any case it's necessary, I found malware bytes free version to be more than adequate at cleaning up 99.9% of PC's.



Yes, that is what i use as well; the free version of it. been working like a charm that.



birdie said:


> 1. Don't use Windows (I run Fedora 31 as my primary OS). If you wanna install Linux I have a few pieces of advice as well.
> 
> 2. If you use Windows:
> 
> ...



TOO much work, TOO detailed and TOO overkill for a simple home user with fair browsing knowledge and no kids.

Ohh, but i do use Ublock Origin, though!

I guess i have found the answers i was looking for with this thread. Thanks for the useful and valuable inputs, you all!


----------



## lsevald (Apr 1, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> none.. windows defender works fine for me and done so for years. Good browsing habits also help.
> 
> I'm also setup to easily obliterate my OS.. starting off with a fresh image with all my apps installed literally takes under 30 minutes. Finding and removing some viruses can take exponentially longer.



Same! Defender only here too. Also, unless I'm downloading apps from known reputable sites, I upload and scan the file using http://www.virustotal.com before running it. Sometimes I use the built in sandbox vm (win10 1903 and newer) to test out stuff to see if it seems safe.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 1, 2020)

EarthDog said:


> Sure... but 99% of home users run windows.
> 
> Your method sounds like so much more work than just having defender or a simple app, yikes!



They are both for Windows  

Also, this is the first time I did not install stand alone third-party av.


----------



## phill (Apr 1, 2020)

Just use Defender here...  I don't get many issues if any and if I do get issues, well, that's because of me not anything else 

Everything is stored off the PC and only things like Steam or Office or whatever are relaly installed so if worst comes to worst and I need to reinstall, an hour max and I'm up and running with a new OS and all my programs installed and running (including WCG and FAH programs)  

Things can be made as difficult or as easy as you wish them to be....


----------



## GLD (Apr 1, 2020)

Stick to the free version of Malwarebytes! 

Has anyone noticed that Malwarebytes now actually overrides MS Windows Defender and disables it? I just recently noticed that. That blows! They used to run together side by side.  I have the lifetime version of Malwarebytes btw. Debating if I want to switch over to the free version because of it.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2020)

At home I use Eset Internet Security, although I have also used Microsoft's Defender and found it to be pretty fine too. At work, we have Avast and we use the free version of Malwarebytes if we want a second opinion.

Personally, I also used to have a bunch of rescue "disks" (USB drives, actually) loaded with antivirus scanners (Norton Bootable Recovery Tool, Avira, Avast, etc.), but these days I only have the one by Norton ready at any time and if I want something else I prepare it when I need it. Admittedly, I sort of got lazy in that regard.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2020)

GLD said:


> Stick to the free version of Malwarebytes!
> 
> Has anyone noticed that Malwarebytes now actually overrides MS Windows Defender and disables it? I just recently noticed that. That blows! They used to run together side by side.  I have the lifetime version of Malwarebytes btw. Debating if I want to switch over to the free version because of it.



Almost all proper AV does that. Malwarebytes is much more than the junkware remover it once was.

I've tried almost all of them, and labed even more for research/job.

Currently using Cylance on my personal machines.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2020)

Sorry, but you said PC....  I use linux.  Thats it.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Currently using Cylance on my personal machines.



Checked it out really quick. It sounds really futuristic with such a AI-driven approach.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Checked it out really quick. It sounds really futuristic with such a AI-driven approach.



A few do it. Carbon black, I spoke to someone at Emsisoft and they are working on it IIRC. Its like the transition from IDE to SATA. Definition based AV has its places but its going extinct.

Right now ransomware is the big user but polymorphic virus' arent new and the techniques are getting more mainstream as virus as a service (Can I coin VaaS?) platforms are on the rise.

Only a matter of time before other types of infections utilize it. Definitions are too slow in that kind of climate. Nothing against them though, just the landscape changes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> Currently using Cylance on my personal machines.



Oh gosh, Cylance.  Good Times.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 1, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> Oh gosh, Cylance.  Good Times.


 One day their dash will be intuitive, I can feel it.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 1, 2020)

Solaris17 said:


> virus as a service (Can I coin VaaS?)



I would really call it MaaS myself. 

As in:

MaaS Burritos!
MaaS tequila!
Maas Taco!
Por favor!

Seriously though, Malware as a Service is pretty legit and common.  I'll still give you credit.



Solaris17 said:


> One day their dash will be intuitive, I can feel it.



I'm more chuckling about when it is still training and you are doing security work.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 1, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I would really call it MaaS myself.



Darn it, you were faster. YOU WIN THIS TIME   

EDIT: Actually, no. At least Kaspersky got ahead of us


----------



## johnspack (Apr 1, 2020)

Linux.  No seriously.  Otherwise Malwarebytes ,Firefox with Ublock Origin and and a few other plugins.  And very safe surfing habits.


----------



## PooPipeBoy (Apr 1, 2020)

I used to use a subscription anti-virus called CA Antivirus. It was crude software with license verification issues and I'm certain there were a couple of viruses that flew under it's radar.
Then I moved to AVG Antivirus Free, which has some pretty annoying popups and resource-hogging scans, but it's kept my computers clean so it's good enough.


----------



## delshay (Apr 1, 2020)

I use Norton Premier Security Software. AFAIK it very good at preventing your computer getting all sort of nasty software getting installed in the first place. This is where I think it excel, but I don't think it's so good at removing them.


----------



## Vayra86 (Apr 1, 2020)

Windows Defender. When in doubt of infection, I run Anti malware bytes and/or Hitman Pro just once, but I haven't done that for over a year now.

Other than that... Firefox with Ublock origin keeps the door shut to begin with. Ads can serve malware, for example.

In fact, clicking ads and referrals, plus your own email through clicking on links in phishing mail, are the most common attack vectors today. My safeguard in terms of account security isn't PC security anymore, it is 2FA. If a company does not provide 2FA, Im not spending a DIME. Account security is an illusion anyway. You can have a 16 bit passkey and still get your shit leaked by the millions.

PC security is a similar illusion IMO. The amount of crap out in the wild... take ransomware. In the beginning nobody had a decent defense. We were all vulnerable for many weeks until MS produced a Windows security update for it. The best approach here, is again some form of redundancy. Not in passwords but in usage. This can be a backup of vital data. Or just knowledge that you can clean install everything and suffer no damage for it.


----------



## Regeneration (Apr 1, 2020)

On demand free tools to clean infected systems:
McAfee Stinger
Norton Power Eraser
HiJackThis

Free protection:
Bitdefender Antivirus Free Edition 
Kaspersky Free

Paid protection:
ESET or Kaspersky
Both can be found for cheap on eBay or cdkey sites.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Apr 1, 2020)

Admittedly, my memory is not as good as it used to be but I honestly cannot remember the last time I initiated a manual scan on either of my two primary systems. And it has been a very long time for the other 3 systems here, 2 of which are regularly (well, regularly before this covid-19 mess started) used by invincible ("it will never happen to me") teenage grandkids and house guests. I mention the grandkids and guests because I know they are not (nor do I expect them to be) as disciplined, experienced, or "security aware" when it comes to "practicing safe computing" as I am. 

So what do I do with my computers?

1. They all run the latest version of their respective operating systems. For Windows, that's Windows 10.​2. *I keep the operating systems current*. That is, I have not dinked with Windows Update's default settings.​3. They all run Windows Defender and it is kept current.​4. *I avoid being "click happy"* on unsolicited popups, links, attachments and downloads.​
*IF* I  suspect something suspicious on one of the "guest" computers, I might manually scan it with Malwarebytes just to be sure Windows Defender (or the user - always the weakest link in security) didn't let something through. But ever since I started using Windows Defender (actually starting with its sibling, Microsoft Security Essentials), Malwarebytes has never found anything beyond a couple "wanted" Potentially Unwanted Programs (PUPs).

Bottom line, if you follow steps 1 - 3 above (most of which is automatic if you don't dink with default settings), number 4 (don't be "click-happy") will become your top priority and primary defense against the bad guys.


----------

